# My Land Rover Camper



## Discoverypaul

Well it all started a few months back around a camp fire and a fair few ciders it was raining and talk turned to well if its raing in the summer we ain't going to get much camping done in the cooler months . What we need is a camper but the draw back was then we realised if we get a camper we can't going laning anymore   what we need is a 4x4 camper but anything on the market is either ridiculous prices or just a van with 4 wheel drive so not a huge amount of ground clearance . Then right there we came up with the idea ....... We could convert the the Discoverys to campers ......yes with that amount of cider it sounded a great idea lol. The next day we had a bit of a laugh about it until that night and a few more ciders and a bit more rain and the topic came up again ...............


Well it's now a few months later and guess what it turns out it wasn't such a bad idea lol

So I took plenty of pics through the build some of which are below 

So day one I moved the seats forward and side trim panels to reveal a lot more space than I thought 









So before I fully committed I built a quick mock up of what I wanted of a unit and used a wolf box as a seat box to check for head room etc 







Quick bed mock up and measure up and I will end up with a bed 6ft x3ft 






So we got the first part of the floor in and the base of one of the bed boxes 





A bit more of the first bed box fitted 





Started on the main unit now 





Reinforcement batten on the back of the unit for fitting the bed later 





Reinforcing and creating the end panels and frame and fixing in to the discovery 





Lid for one of the bed boxes





End of unit finished off with a panel  and a bit of foamed added for a test fit 





First test fit 





Sink 





Rest of the floor finished off . I have cut it like this so I can access from the passenger rear door and the back door.






Storage under the floor 






Second box built which is removable so I can have the discovery as a 3 seater when not being used as a camper 






Made a start on the second part of the unit 






Front panel added 





Modified a side locker box from the right side to fit on the left hand side yes it's the wrong colour but it was foc lol






Took the afternoon off and took the dogs to the beach 









Test fitted the sink and a coat of undercoat





Small fuse board for tap and future items 





Clamping and weighing down the aluminium work tops 





Plumbing in and started tidying up the wiring through tubing 





Work tops in 





Starting to box a few things in 






Doors given first coat and Edging added and final coat of paint 





Water strapped and some shelving added 





Carpet added 





RWA graphic added to the end panel 





First part nearly finished 






First test as a day van laning in the dales at the weekend and all is good 





The next step is to concentrate on the bed area after the custom cushions arrive in a few weeks .


----------



## nipagan

great camper , serious skills with the woodwork .always good to see another landy camper 

peter


----------



## ronste

Looks great .


----------



## Tezza33

I think it looks great as well


----------



## wolvesamongus

Nice job guy.


----------



## ellisboy

Nice job.


----------



## Discoverypaul

Thanks for the positive comments I will post some more pics once I finish a bit more .


----------



## Uncle Ray

yes well done :cool1:


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Great wee idea, I've got a 90 and love my offroading


----------



## RoyNorth

Nice job, well done. 
Look forward to seeing pics of the finished result.


----------



## wolvesamongus

Nice job guy.


----------



## Sky

Most unusual and most impressive.


----------



## cheap skate

you should have a lot of fun with that on the by-ways


----------



## Deleted member 775

brilliant conversion supprising what is possible even in a small space


----------



## phillybarbour

That really is a go anywhere van, great conversation job.


----------



## wildman

A tidy conversion, may I enquire how tall you are as looking at my disco it only seems a very short back.


----------



## jono58

Excellent job! looking forward to the picture updates.


----------



## Steve121

Nice work, and good utilisation of space. This is the first Discovery camper conversion I've seen. I'll post some pics of my Land Rover conversion soon. It's an ex-MoD Defender XD130 Pulse ambulance.


----------



## Discoverypaul

Well I've been busy over the last few months so haven't done a huge amount on the camper just a few bits a pieces but now it's really starting to come together :drive:

A few pics 





Trimmed up the flooring





Custom cushions arrived 





Rail installed for the bed still haven't decided how I'm gonna finish it yet 





Spare cushions in travel mode





Trying the seats out lol cheers 





Bed base in place 





Underbed storage 





Lift up panel to give a 6ft long bed on tall step which doubles as a outside seat also makes a great step for loading the kayak on the roof 





Bed mode





Picked up this neat little light in lidl today battery powered swivel led lights hight and low beam bargain at £6.99





Installed in a few minute with 2 screws and a few self adhesive pads got to love a bargain 

So far I haven't slept in it waiting for the warmer weather


----------



## ellisboy

Nice job mate!


----------



## marc666

Hi this is the first disco ive seen been properly made into a camper, it looks fantastic and also much cheaper than a roof tent ! 
I have been thinking of doing this in my disco for a few years just never got around to it ... we just have it set up to sleep in when we go away and have to cook wash up outside etc but is great to go laning and sleep in the middle of nowhere. 

So my plan is to do something similar this but i use the disco as a work van and throw the mountain bike in the back among many other things so everything needs to be easily removable and i need to keep the rear seats too, so have a few obstacles to overcome yet.
Have you any plans on heating for it or are you just going to wait for warm weather lol. ? We have slept in ours in snow in the past and found them to be very warm once in the sleeping bags. 

Keep us updated on your travels with it and might catch you out and about on the lanes at somepoint 

Marc.


----------



## nipagan

*great job*

first disco ive seen done , graet job , if i didnt have my series camper i'd shamlessly steal your ideas


----------



## exwindsurfer

Very nice job like to see nice woodwork .


----------



## Deleted member 35703

Nice job mate never thought when I had disco seems so much room well done


----------



## Bushtrekker

*Interesting post.*

Is it a Discovery 2, because I can't sleep in my Discovery1 as I'm too tall and was too tall to sleep in my Defender, so put a roof tent on. Great conversion which looks seriously professional. Well done.


----------



## runnach

A great idea, you understand every screw washer nut bolt and wire too, which is a great idea too,,,,the machine is part of you.

Channa


----------



## Discoverypaul

Well it's all finished and as you can see she still looks like a standard Discovery 2 from outside 



Then inside she is a little different 








Outside diner lol



Great views from today's outside dining 




Sleep mode



Ready for bed





Work tops and cupboards still usable when bed is set up




So now I've finished and used it a few times and I can say it works great. 

I'm now looking for a new project a little smaller so this is forsale  any interest pm me


----------



## st3v3

Looks good!

Something smaller - I keep seeing these and wondering if it would work....







How much do you want for the Disco?


----------



## Discoverypaul

I'm looking for £3450 ONO For the discovery. 

That little Nissan might make a cool conversion


----------



## Disco stu

*Photos*

Hey Discovery Paul, do you still have this Disco or do you have the photo's of the build, I'm looking at doing something very similar, but the photo's are no longer visible???
Thank you
Disco stu


----------



## Canalsman

Discoverypaul is no longer a member so you're not going to get a reply ...


----------



## Robmac

Click on some of these images;

land rover discovery camper - Google Search

Might give you some ideas.


----------



## winchman

Its funny reading this as I was going to do something similar, bought most of the bits, bought a Disco had all the welding done and the usual faults replaced but in the end I just bought a motor home and the Discos up for sale


----------

